# مشروع تخرجى بدرجة امتياز الحمد لله مركز خدمات سفن



## zoromba (2 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/41359/1217678791.jpg


----------



## zoromba (2 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## zoromba (2 أغسطس 2008)

*ئ*


----------



## zoromba (2 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (2 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## المعمارية نورهان (2 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاللة في غاية الروعة
بس ممكن طلب حابة اعرف معلومات اكتر عن المشروع 
والمكونات الفراغية للمشروع


----------



## zoromba (2 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/41359/1217680088.jpg


----------



## zoromba (2 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## ربع مهندس (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع متميز.............


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (2 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا مشروعك كتير متميز
نشالله الف مبروك التخرج و عقبالنا 
التكوين الحجمي و التداخل الكتلي جدا رائع
و زوايا اللقطات المنظورية بتعقد
موفق نشالله بحياتك العملية


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## ammd101 (4 أغسطس 2008)

اكثر من ابداع..............ماشاء الله


----------



## zoromba (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## الاحبابية (5 أغسطس 2008)

عاشت الايادي وتسلم يا مبدع 
والله فعلا الله يوفقك


----------



## ود المنتزهة (5 أغسطس 2008)

الله الله علي هذا الإبداع


----------



## zoromba (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشروع جدااااااااااااااا رائئئئئئئئع في غاية الروعة ....
بارك الله فيك
الله يوفقك
اتمنى لك التوفييق


----------



## سنا الأمل (17 سبتمبر 2008)

:56::56: الصراحة تستاهل الامتياز على هذا المشروع الرائع


----------



## alaa_1986 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

mashalla as usual 
wonderful work and amazing project 
congratulation


----------



## معماري من طين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروووك على التخرج و على المشروع


----------



## سحر العمارة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله..... مشروع متميز يستحق الامتياز .... اعجبني الفورم و البلانات و فكرة البوستر المستوحاة من المشروع و لكن ما هي الفكرة او الكنسبت التي اعتمدت عليها في التصميم؟


----------



## سحر العمارة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله..... مشروع متميز يستحق الامتياز .... اعجبني الفورم و البلانات و فكرة البوستر المستوحاة من المشروع و لكن ما هي الفكرة او الكنسبت التي اعتمدت عليها في التصميم؟


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

والله مشروع حلو والكتل والشكل العام على أحلى .
أنا مع المهندسة نورهان أعطينا معلومات عن المشروع


----------



## بنار اسيا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك وعلى ابداعك الرائع ان شاء الله عقبالنا ونحقق التميز مثلك


----------



## معماري3 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
ما شاء الله


----------



## mr.banafa (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشالله مشروع جيد وتستحق عليه درجة الامتياز


----------



## zoromba (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## miro1_6 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يستاهل امتياز والله
ابداع وشكل وفكر ممتاز


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------



## looraanss (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عنك بجد انا مشفتش اروع من هيك التصميم متكامل من كل النواحي وتصميم البوستر احلى واحلى 
الف مبروك


----------



## itch_ibraheam (15 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يوفقك والمشروع زى العسل


----------



## arch.ali1 (24 أغسطس 2012)

مشروع ممتاز.................فعلا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 أغسطس 2012)

تميز بانفراد


----------



## ArCh JoNa (30 أغسطس 2012)

nice project


----------

